# 1968 gto convertible frame



## Andy2goats (Jun 11, 2019)

My 1968 gto convertible has a hole in the frame on the left rear as it turns to go up over the axle. Weighing my options of repair or replace. I found a 68 LeMans convertible parts car with a good frame. My question am I correct in my thinking that the 2 frames are exactly the same?


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Andy2goats said:


> My 1968 gto convertible has a hole in the frame on the left rear as it turns to go up over the axle. Weighing my options of repair or replace. I found a 68 LeMans convertible parts car with a good frame. My question am I correct in my thinking that the 2 frames are exactly the same?


Should be the same - just make sure the Lemans has the boxed side rails as your does.

The problem is going to be that you will no longer have the GTO convertible partial VIN number on the frame if you swap over to the Lemans. This could prove to be a problem later when registering/selling the car as the frame will not match the car AND, you or someone else may have issues with the DMV because the frame VIN does not match the car VIN. Some states are easier on such things while others can be strict and this will cause problems.

If the VIN on the Lemans frame shows up as stolen, you could be in a lot of trouble trying to explain it. So along with the frame, I would want a clear title for the car it was under.


----------



## Andy2goats (Jun 11, 2019)

Thank you Pontiac Jim. I see your points I appreciate all the insight


----------

